# 6 Inch Block Garage Foundation?????



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

POOLMANinCT said:


> now this a quality thread.


it started out a little shaky! and is quickly degenerating again w/ me posting so I will go back to reading.


----------



## masonking02 (May 13, 2007)

run 12' block for the first few courses and get it up to grade , hell run 12s all the way


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

*Masonry > 6 Inch Block Garage Foundation?????*

Masonking02 -

Better yet, use 6" or 8" all the way and give the man a bigger garage.

Then there will be more work for masons everywhere.

12", 14" and 16" thick block walls are OK in their place, but they should not be used as an excuse for poor design or construction. - A waste of time and money.


----------



## Dik Redi (Apr 18, 2007)

concretemasonry said:


> Dik -
> 
> That is a little much for reinforcement. Bad engineer, bad code or bad inspection. Almost any code will allow unreinforced block for garage foundation/stem wall. A bond beam makes sense since it gives you a chance to hold down the flimsy wood frame garage. From a practical standpoint reinforce and fill the cores where you have an anchor bolt.
> 
> ...


LOL yes it is , but never know, may build a casino on it some day :notworthyLOL:thumbsup:


----------



## masonking02 (May 13, 2007)

concretemasonry said:


> Masonking02 -
> 
> Better yet, use 6" or 8" all the way and give the man a bigger garage.
> 
> ...


why in the heck would they call for a 12' wall using 6s:whistling


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

In many places they make 12", 14" and 16" thick block for walls. There is a place for them if you have high lateral loads.

In places where they use a lot of 6" block for high rise buildings, they have no need for 12" block so they use 2-6" block on the first floor of a 20 story building. The need for 12" block is so low, the are only available on special order.

The 14" and 16" are for insecure engneers in the U.S. or for specal situations like a high garage wall in an apartment building or a foundaton wall under a 4" brick, 2" cavity and 8" back-up wall.


----------



## masonking02 (May 13, 2007)

concretemasonry said:


> In many places they make 12", 14" and 16" thick block for walls. There is a place for them if you have high lateral loads.
> 
> In places where they use a lot of 6" block for high rise buildings, they have no need for 12" block so they use 2-6" block on the first floor of a 20 story building. The need for 12" block is so low, the are only available on special order.
> 
> The 14" and 16" are for insecure engneers in the U.S. or for specal situations like a high garage wall in an apartment building or a foundaton wall under a 4" brick, 2" cavity and 8" back-up wall.


ok good info to put in my book of knowledge :thumbup:


----------

